# can not connect with the server that holds my new website.



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

I have started trying to build a web site using Microsoft office live. Worked on getting use to the features a little bit for a few days seemed pretty user friendly for a computer illiterate like my self. Yesterday I went to sign in to the site and I got : Failure To Connect To Web Server

I can connect to other sites with no problem so I figured it was the servers problem. I contacted them using email and they responded and after a few emails back and forth determine my website was up and running and they had no problem accessing it. While I still am unable to connect from either of the computers in my house other people have had no problem.

I tried to connect to the friends site that recommended Microsoft office live thinking it would be on the same server and was not able to connect to that site either.

I am now wondering if I could have something on my computer blocking that site.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Jim


The site is www.buntonpainting.com


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I guess the first question to ask is specifically how are you connecting? For instance, are you using SSH (secure shell) to connect via command line? Or are you trying to connect via a 'control panel'?

It could be a number of things. Could be you need to enable port forwarding for the specific port (if you're using SSH), or something like that. Might need a bit more info.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

To be honest I am not sure what you mean by your question so if my answer does not make sense please bear with me.

I have tried to connect by entering www.buntonpainting.com into the address bar on the top line of both fire fox and internet explorer. Also by following a link sent to me in a Microsoft office live email while they were checking out my problem . I also have a link in my original set up instructions from the (Microsoft Office Live) to their design site that contains an editable version of my web site. This will not connect either. 

I hope this isn't rambling too much. I am having trouble even explaining this problem

Jim


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Ah, so you can't even get to the site.

Hold down the Windows key on your keyboard and hit the 'R' button. In the box that pops up, type *cmd*.

Once the black command window pops up, type *tracert www.buntonpainting.com*, and then copy and paste the entire results here on this site.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Kung, Thank you for your help. Here is the information you asked for.


jim
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>tracert WWW.buntonpainting.com

Tracing route to www.buntonpainting.com [207.46.222.28]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms 192.168.2.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 1321 ms 919 ms 920 ms host671430012936.direcway.com [67.143.36.129]
4 841 ms 928 ms 609 ms host671430015032.direcway.com [67.143.32.150]
5 1141 ms 617 ms 919 ms host671430014132.direcway.com [67.143.32.141]
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok...either Direcway is somehow blocking your site - or they've got pings disabled. I've got a tough time believing that they've got pings disabled. I just tracerted your site and it got all the way there.

Just for giggles, do the same thing, except this time, type *tracert homesteadingtoday.com* and see what it returns - post it here too if you don't mind.

If it doesn't get all the way through, then they might have pings disabled; but if it DOES get all the way through, that means there's some reason that buntonpainting.com isn't accessible from Direcway.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I resolve butonpainting.com to a different IP address than you're getting. I suspect that your DNS update hasn't fully propagated yet.

You resolve to: 207.46.222.28
I'm resolving to: 72.215.255.9


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Who or what is directway? Here is the results you asked for.jim



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>tracert homesteadingtoday.com

Tracing route to homesteadingtoday.com [174.123.39.210]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 5 ms 2 ms 2 ms 192.168.2.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 928 ms 920 ms 921 ms host671430012936.direcway.com [67.143.36.129]
4 842 ms 921 ms 920 ms host671430015032.direcway.com [67.143.32.150]
5 841 ms 835 ms 1007 ms host671430014132.direcway.com [67.143.32.141]
6 920 ms 921 ms 921 ms 12.91.202.201
7 842 ms 921 ms 920 ms cr81.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.122.102.42]
8 841 ms 921 ms 921 ms cr1.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.123.139.157]
9 977 ms 921 ms 920 ms cgcil01jt.ip.att.net [12.122.84.49]
10 841 ms 921 ms 693 ms 192.205.37.14
11 1227 ms 701 ms 1141 ms pos-1-5-0-0-cr01.chicago.il.ibone.comcast.net [6
8.86.86.161]
12 920 ms 921 ms 921 ms pos-2-11-0-0-cr01.atlanta.ga.ibone.comcast.net [
68.86.86.246]
13 841 ms 921 ms 922 ms 68.86.87.233
14 843 ms 921 ms 921 ms pos-0-0-0-0-pe01.1950stemmons.tx.ibone.comcast.n
et [68.86.86.90]
15 842 ms 921 ms 920 ms theplanet-cr01.dallas.tx.ibone.comcast.net [75.1
49.228.2]
16 841 ms 923 ms 919 ms e1-1.ibr01.hstntx2.networklayer.com [70.87.253.5
0]
17 1745 ms 818 ms 921 ms te2-1.dsr01.hstntx2.networklayer.com [74.55.252.
146]
18 842 ms 920 ms 921 ms po1.car07.hstntx2.networklayer.com [74.55.252.86
]
19 841 ms 1229 ms 1038 ms d2.27.7bae.static.theplanet.com [174.123.39.210]


Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

So you CAN get to HT.com. I'd bet money that for some reason the site/IP is blocked.

Who do you have your internet through? Direcway (Hughes) is an internet provider.

I'd give them a call to see what the deal is.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Kung Hugesnet is my provider. I will call them and see if it some thing they did thank you for your help, but if I could impose one more time. What site/IP should I ask them about? Buntonpainting.com? Or the servers site? Or are they one and the same? I really am this computer illiterate. 

Jim


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Ah. HughesNet/Direcway are essentially the same thing.

We know your site is reachable; everyone else can get to it. So it's not the site. We know when you traceroute the website, it stops AT DirecWay. We ALSO know that when you traceroute ANY other site, you CAN get to it; so the problem isn't that pings/traceroutes are restricted - otherwise ALL pings/traceroutes would be stopped.

If I had to hazard a guess, I'd say that for whatever reason, some router/switch somewhere within DirecWay's/HughesNet's system has blocked the subnet that your website is in.

The only other thing I might suggest is to see if you know anyone else who has HughesNet, and see if THEY can get to the site. I'm betting money they won't.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Nevada, what do you mean by "I suspect that your DNS update hasn't fully propagated yet. Does the fact that I had no trouble accessing the site for several days" incl. Friday morning and have not been able to connect since change your opinion?

Thank you for your help
Jim


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jim Bunton said:


> Nevada, what do you mean by "I suspect that your DNS update hasn't fully propagated yet. Does the fact that I had no trouble accessing the site for several days" incl. Friday morning and have not been able to connect since change your opinion?
> 
> Thank you for your help
> Jim


Well, there's some reason why your ISP resolves your domain to one IP address while my ISP resolves it to another. When you registered the domain did you set the DNS records at your registrar to your new host? When was that?


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes. I will be contacting Hughesnet to see if they can help with this. I will post the results.

Jim


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just an FYI, I am resolving to 207.46.222.28 also and the site comes right up for me.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Thank you mnn2501.


I have been on the phone with Hugesnet and they say the problem is not on their end. They do not block ports. They are having no problem with access to the site.

Any one on here using Hugesnet, and if so can you connect to www.buntonpainting.com

Jim


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Don't forget that Dish now owns Hughes.net so maybe at times switching over Dish is having some problems.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Jim Bunton said:


> Thank you mnn2501.
> 
> I have been on the phone with Hugesnet and they say the problem is not on their end. They do not block ports. They are having no problem with access to the site.


Of course they'll say that.... *sigh*

To be blunt, you might almost be better off changing hosts, unless someone else here can think of a better idea. I had this problem with Wildblue for a long time. Strangely enough, soon as I got Windstream DSL, problem fixed.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kung said:


> Of course they'll say that.... *sigh*
> .


Yeah, it gets you off the phone quicker.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Okay, today I'm resolving buntonpainting.com to 207.46.222.28 and can view the web page. I'm still suspecting that the new DNS info hadn't fully propagated yesterday.

Try it again through Hugesnet and see what happens.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Nevada, Still getting the same message. Keep in mind I had no problem accessing and even using the web builder tools for the first three or four days.

Kung I am not aware of a lot of choices of providers where I am at.

I have been looking at the Microsoft Office Live Small Business help forum and while I have not had any success getting help there are a lot of people experiencing the same problem. I am hopeful they will resolve the problem.

Jim


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jim Bunton said:


> Nevada, Still getting the same message. Keep in mind I had no problem accessing and even using the web builder tools for the first three or four days.
> 
> Kung I am not aware of a lot of choices of providers where I am at.
> 
> ...


You might be seeing a cached page. Hold the Shift & Ctrl keys while clicking page refresh.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

I have cleared my cache. That should have eliminated that as a cause shouldn't it have?

Jim-


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jim Bunton said:


> I have cleared my cache. That should have eliminated that as a cause shouldn't it have?
> 
> Jim-


Not always. I've cleared cache but then still needed to to the Ctrl-Shift refresh. Using a new browser will settle the issue once and for all.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

I did the Ctrl-Shift refresh when you first suggested it. same problem. I also tried using internet explorer instead of fire fox. Same problem. 

Microsoft office live's suggestion was I go use a family member's computer because I told them the site could be access by other people. At the same time there are a lot of people experiencing the same problem on their support forum.


Jim


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Jim:

In *Firefox*, what happens when you click on this link:

http://207.46.222.28

It should return something similar to:

HTTP/1.1 404 
Connection: close
Date: Mon, 28 Feb 2011 23:19:19 GMT
Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0
P3P:CP="BUS CUR CONo FIN IVDo ONL OUR PHY SAMo TELo"
MicrosoftSharePointTeamServices: 12.0.0.6421
X-DIP:215
X-UA-Compatible: IE=EmulateIE7
MS-Author-Via: MS-FP/4.0,DAV
MicrosoftOfficeWebServer: 5.0_Collab
X-Powered-By: ASP.NET

If you get a similar message, this shows the site is reachable via IP which suggests a DNS problem with your ISP.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

White screen with the following in the upper left. 

Failure To Connect To Web Server
Failure To Connect To Web Server





Jim


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

I would venture to say that this is a Hughesnet problem, however in an earlier post you mentioned:

_Microsoft office live's suggestion was I go use a family member's computer because I told them the site could be access by other people. At the same time there are a lot of people experiencing the same problem on their support forum.
_

Which forum were you referring to MS or Hughesnet?


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

It was MS's forum. Is there any way to get a new IP address? short of changing providers? I am in a rural area and my choices are some what limited. Would changing web site host solve the problem.

Jim


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jim Bunton said:


> It was MS's forum. Is there any way to get a new IP address? short of changing providers? I am in a rural area and my choices are some what limited. Would changing web site host solve the problem.
> 
> Jim


If your ISP can route to that IP address then changing host may be your best option.

If course you could use a proxy to reach it. That would at least get you there. Go to this site and enter your domain name.

http://hidemyass.com/


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Nevada, neat site, but I think I will keep trying to get this set up with out the band aid. I am obviously no computer literate enough to add another variable into the equation. 

Jim


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Seems to be a lot of folks over there having the same exact problem. Office Live user can't see the site, but everyone else can? Some are saying it is a problem with LiveID accessing site (corrupt cookies?). If it were me, I'd clear the cache again and delete all of my live.com cookies (you can use the search feature in Firefox - Tools -> Options -> Show Cookies -> Search: live.com - delete every single cookie listed in the window and then try to visit your site or login again.) Best suggestion I can come up with. :shrug:


ETA - I just checked the officelive.com support site one more time and the whole site has crashed...that should give you some indication of what you're dealing with.:gaptooth:


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Thank you how do I. 

I have cleared every thing many times to no avail. I am working with office live by email. They are not mentioning that they are experiencing any kind of problem, but I hope when their problems are solved mine will self correct. It wouldn't be a problem that I can't access the account if I had finished it before this happened. Do you have an account with them?

Jim


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

No, I don't have an account. I was just reading through the threads over there. If you're logged into hotmail you have to disable cookies just to be able to read through support questions, otherwise they want you to register??

You might be able to find your answer in there somewhere, but I searched through page after page of "my website is down", "my website is not working" and almost every single response is "contact support". There was also some kind of FAQ in there somewhere that might be of help to you, but I lost it in the shuffle. Sorry.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

I have gone through a lot of the posts and have not found any answers. I believe that this is office live's problem and until they fix it. That being said I will keep looking just in case it is on my end.


Jim


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

So you can not get to the site that Holds this? Is that correct? 


http://buntonpainting.com/default.aspx 


Buntonpainting.com is currently under construction! Please check us out again.While my web site may not be ready to meet all your needs

I can assure you that my company is ready to turn your painting ideas into reality. 

I got on the Windows Live part.
http://www.officelive.com:80/en-us/free-website

http://smallbusiness.officelive.com/en-US/


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

That is correct I can not get on to buntonpainting.com I can connect to the other two links you posted with out an issue. 

Jim


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Success kind of. Microsoft office live acknowledge the problem is on their end, but have no time estimate for when it will be resolved.

Thank you all for your interest and help with my problem. While we may not have fixed it you all have thought me a lot.

Jim

Added later it is working.


----------



## alomu (Nov 16, 2010)

arabian knight said:


> So you can not get to the site that Holds this? Is that correct?
> 
> 
> http://buntonpainting.com/default.aspx
> ...


Good luck on your painting business too. Alomu.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

alomu and others sorry I didn't come back for a while I am truly thankful for the help you all offered. Office live got their problem fixed and I once again can access my web site. Now if I could just stay focused on getting it looking descent.I know I would be better off hiring some one else to do it, but I just like to learn to do things on my own. 

Jim


----------

